# No speedo signal help...k



## Locry (Apr 26, 2018)

A few years back my ABS actuator caught fire. We didn't identify a cause, eventually removed it altogether. Car still ran fine after that, and it still does... without a working speedo and odo though. Been driving without a working speedo since. 
Reading up and trying to decipher the shop manual... is it correct to assume the VSS is responsible for the speed signal to the gauges? Is it also correct to assume that I have a working VSS since I do not have transmission issues. Its an automatic btw. Maybe removing the ABS system somehow cut the connection from the VSS to the Gauges. Any tips?

How would a non working VSS affect an automatic transmission? 

Thanks


----------

